# Rat Language - Tail Signals?



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello!

So since bringing my new baby, Sasha, home on Friday I've been letting him sniff noses with Isaac and Styles to gauge what they think of him. The older boys are both immensely curious but have yet to show any form of aggression when sniffing noses (no ruffled fur or tail wagging, etc). Sasha, however, has shown some behavior that I don't know how to interpret, as I've never seen it before. 

I was letting Isaac and Styles run rampant around my room, and Styles managed to get up so that he could peer into Sasha's cage. Sasha woke up and came bounding over, and as he approached Styles his tail rose straight up into the air. Styles didn't seem to much care, but I moved him down (mostly because I didn't want someone to get nipped through the bars), and then Sasha's tail dropped while he sniffed my fingers, let me snuggle him, then retreated. 

So does anyone know what the tail was doing? When cats do that it's a sign of contentment, when dogs do it is a sign of dominance, when rabbits do it's a sign of aggression...but I'm lost for rats!

Thanks,
Perocore


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

My rats ain't aggressive but mine wag their tails, do you know what that means?

Thanks
Aimee, Flash&Jack


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Wagging tails is high emotions, scared angry hyper. 

A stiff tail is likely tension, as in waiting to respond. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

So was he just waiting to see what Styles was going to do..?


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

Penny sometimes moves her tail in her sleep. Like she'll be on her side, and the tail will slowly make a full 360 all the way around her. It's kinda cute, no clue what it means. Her feet were twitching too, I like to think that she was dreaming. 

I'm not sure about the language of rat tails, lol. But I would be very interested in learning.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Interesting topic. Only one rat of mine ever vibrated her tail and that was because she was excited to be playing.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

My boys wag their tails alot .Its always free ranging. When they play tag with each other. Never aggressive behavior, although tail wagging can be a sign of aggression depending on their body language. But mine do it when they get excited. Its quite cute. They will be playing tag, one will wait and wiggle their tail til the other comes running by and chase each other.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

I notice that rats when doing something naughty will hold their tails straight up. Wild ones I notice doing the same thing. Like when they are sneaking food from the chickens, run with tail in the air with their ill gotten goods.

My pet rats know that no one should be on my computer desk. But if they do it anyways and steal something off of it, they run with their goodies with their tails in the air. So I'm guessing it's another high excitement thing.


----------



## BethC (Apr 6, 2014)

My boy Ronnie wages his tail like a dog when I am petting him or if he runs up to my boyfriend. 
It's adorable. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

